# any good assembler in mumbai



## game-freak (Apr 3, 2011)

i want to get a pc assembled do u know any good assemblers in mumbai plz do state the contact no also thnx


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wats ur pc config,jus for info,coz a basic system can b assembld by any local pc shop  else call rahul by getting his number frm TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!TheITwares Ecommerce n he,ll charge u lik 500-600 rupees for assembling

On a pleasant note,assembling a pc all by urself is jus not difficult at all,bt yes if ur a begineer,ten u can go wit an assembler for help


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 4, 2011)

But how does one know, which cable to plug where if he is doing for the 1st time.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2011)

^^

thats the simple reason y i gave him that site buddy so that he can contact for an assembling help.... relax..


----------



## asingh (Apr 4, 2011)

If the OP reads the manually carefully and is patient he can assemble it himself.


----------



## game-freak (Apr 4, 2011)

@ ashu my config is as follows

processor --Intel Core i5 2500  
ram---------Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1333MHz
motherboard--  Asus P8H67-M-PRO(B3)
cabinet--------Cooler Master 690 II advance with transparent window
hard drive-----seagate 1TB
graphic card-- ASUS GTX560 ti DCII TOP
dvd writer-----LG 22x black SATA
power supply-  corsair vx550
monitor--------samsung b2230
keyboard mouse-Logitech media combo MK200

i have never assembled a pc so no experience and dont want things to go wrong
and do u know where i could find a asus gtx 570 DC II have spoken to many guys in lamington but no one has it


----------



## asingh (Apr 4, 2011)

^^
Try reading the manual and doing a dry run. Just seeing what goes where, and ask us. Do not do it...just imaginative.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 4, 2011)

Theres is no problem in assembling, but u need 2 have correct idea of connecting the wires on the motherboard.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 4, 2011)

Last time I checked Prime ABGB puts the system together for Rs. 300. This does not include OS installation (unless you bought it from them). If you're doing it yourself, be careful when installing the processor as many people do end up bending/damaging the pins on the socket.


----------



## game-freak (Apr 4, 2011)

by the way what do u guys think of the config i have decided is it good enough and 1 more thing any 1 know where i could get asus GTX 570 DCII


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 4, 2011)

Make sure you're picking up Seagate 7200.12 rpm and not one of the green drives. Would prefer Tempest evo but then again, no experience with 690II Advanced.


----------



## asingh (Apr 4, 2011)

game-freak said:


> @ ashu my config is as follows
> 
> processor --Intel Core i5 2500
> ram---------Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1333MHz
> ...



Rig is well rounded and good. Nice.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2011)

game-freak said:


> @ ashu my config is as follows
> 
> processor --Intel Core i5 2500
> ram---------Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1333MHz
> ...


Well, I dunno ur budget but if u are NOT gonna OC (overclock) ur Rig, then  this looks fine, then again, I dunno ur budget so cant comment more..also, if u hv already purchased these components then too i cant recommend anything extra here... so do let me knw if u hv jus planned these or already bought it./ 

Alright...so the last time (about 3-4 days ago) wen i contacted my local dealer, in Mumbai, he quoted me the price as follows:

1.) ASUS enGTX 570 (1.25Gb) Direct Cu II ------> Rs. 24K
2.) ASUS enGTX 580 (1.5Gb)  Direct Cu II ------> Rs. 31K

those were high prices for me so left that option out..  

(offtopic: i myself planning to buy a gpu, so thinking of buying the Palit GTX580 (3Gb) gpu @ Rs. 29K... let's see  )

that Cooler Master Cm690 II case is really good, so buy it w;out any more questions asked.... 


Also, 

see, to be really frank here  if u hv never assembled ur PC then plz refrain from doin it (as u might accidently) damage pins wich wud render ur component useless and result in money wastage and not to mention the added frustration and anger wich is justified...so seek professional help please... 
----------------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## game-freak (Apr 4, 2011)

sorry was a mistake its asus gtx 560 DC II TOP



The Sorcerer said:


> Make sure you're picking up Seagate 7200.12 rpm and not one of the green drives. Would prefer Tempest evo but then again, no experience with 690II Advanced.


Whats the difference between 7200.12 and green

@ ashu where do u live in mumbai


----------



## vinayan (Apr 4, 2011)

I assembled my PC for the very first time last month...i didn't have a clue about a month ago about PC hardware..i looked out some videos from youtube where they show step by step processess..it really helped..and the motherboard manual..just read it and plug your cables as mentioned..no great feeling than assembling on your own..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2011)

game-freak said:


> @ ashu where do u live in mumbai


Im located in goregaon-east, film city.. wat abt u.??


----------



## noob (Apr 4, 2011)

from where you got B3 stepping mobo ?? I am looking for same but have not got any


----------



## game-freak (Apr 4, 2011)

@ ashu im frm mira road

@ talktoanil where are you located


----------



## pritamk (Apr 5, 2011)

can u plz tell me the name and no of assembler in lamington road (mumbai) who can assemble pc and install os win 7.
my config i5 2500 k
intel DP67 BG 
ati 6950 1 gb 
i m  going to buy my rig this week end 
plz help


----------



## game-freak (Apr 5, 2011)

@ pritamk where do u stay in mumbai and have u bought all your components


----------



## pritamk (Apr 5, 2011)

i live in dadar east
i havnt bought anything yet i will buy on Saturday from lamington road  
will any assembler install os win 7?


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 5, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> But how does one know, which cable to plug where if he is doing for the 1st time.



First things first : 
Have confidence in ur self ... 
Any one and every one can assemble a pc by himself/herself ... 
U just need to be calm ... 



asingh said:


> If the OP reads the manually carefully and is patient he can assemble it himself.



This Is the first step u must do .... READ THE MANUALS !!!! 
Read them at ease and calm 



saswat23 said:


> Theres is no problem in assembling, but u need 2 have correct idea of connecting the wires on the motherboard.



Todays hardware has very simple and sorted .. No weird jumpers to setup , Markings on chassy for ATX, mATX etc ... 

All wires are designed for specific slots ... U CANNOT plug a 24 pin mobo connector to an 8 pin connector ... Not even by mistake !!!

Everything starts to fall in place once u`ve started mounting hardware in the chassy ... Believe me ... I had no idea about pc assembly b4 I built my rig ...  




vinayan said:


> I assembled my PC for the very first time last month...i didn't have a clue about a month ago about PC hardware..i looked out some videos from youtube where they show step by step processess..it really helped..and the motherboard manual..just read it and plug your cables as mentioned..no great feeling than assembling on your own..




U just have to read the manual and read some tutorial on the net and watch a bunch of videos on youtube ... 
U`ll find them very helpful ... 

Even I bought my rig recently ... I was also apprehensive bout building it myself ... But thanx 2 this forum would like 2 specifically thank ... 

ashu
jaskanwar singh 
sam.shab
piyush

and many more who helped me decide my rig and also motivated me 2 build it myself ... (@saswat :U can check posts from around November last year... )

Thank you Guys !! Luv u all !!! 

@saswat : When U build it yourself u`ll get a lot 2 learn !!!



pritamk said:


> i live in dadar east
> i havnt bought anything yet i will buy on Saturday from lamington road
> *will any assembler install os win 7?*



Yes !! Every assembler will install a PIRATED version of ne OS u want ... 

@ everyone ... 
I stay in mumbai ... 
I will assemble rig for u ... Contact me if u want ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

game-freak said:


> i want to get a pc assembled do u know any good assemblers in mumbai plz do state the contact no also thnx



Read the Manual & save rupees....

its easy to assemble which many thinks is tough.....
though high patience is needed....
u will be surprised in the end dat u did it urself


----------



## game-freak (Apr 5, 2011)

then what about os win 7 costs 5800 hav 2 buy that also if i assemble my self
and wanted 2 ask 1 more thing i have seen on youtube that while assembling they wear anti static wrist band or anti static gloves is that a must or can assembling be done without them

@ wizkid how is samsung b2230 even i am thinking of buyin that monitor


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 5, 2011)

game-freak said:


> then what about os win 7 costs 5800 hav 2 buy that also if i assemble my self
> and wanted 2 ask 1 more thing i have seen on youtube that while assembling they wear anti static wrist band or anti static gloves is that a must or can assembling be done without them
> 
> @ vizkid how is samsung b2230 even i am thinking of buyin that monitor




No need for gloves or wristband .. 
Even I felt like buying ... 

The first thing you mount shuld be the power supply ... 
Once you do that .. Connect it to the mains ... Switch will be OFF ...

Now install each component one by one ... Just keep touching the sides of the cabby ... The static will flow from cabby to psu to earth ... 
Simple ...


For the price of monitor ... It was btwn 5 - 6k .. dont remember  Xact price ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 6, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> Even I bought my rig recently ... I was also apprehensive bout building it myself ... But thanx 2 this forum would like 2 specifically thank ...
> 
> ashu
> jaskanwar singh
> ...



Not a problem buddy me n other of our digit friends r alwys here to solve ours as well as others doubts,
Digit has been n wil alwys b a learning n meeting platform


----------



## game-freak (Apr 6, 2011)

@ vizkid the price of the monitor is 8k but the thing i want 2 know is ur eperience wth the monitor is it good for games and watching movies
and i didnt understood the psu switched on part


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 6, 2011)

vizkid2005,
You cant get a 22'' monitor for 5-6k. Even B2030 i.e 20'' is costing 6.5k so how did u bring B2230 for less than 6k???


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 6, 2011)

@ game freak : Yeah the monitor is pretty good and sleek ... Display is very crisp ... Nice sleek look also .... 
As for the psu .. After U mount it in the cabinet ... Connect the pulg of the psu in the mains ... But switch of the mains will be OFF ... As only earthing is needed ...  

@ game freak and saswat : Sry my bad .... Price of monitor is 8k ... I too got it for  8.2 k ...


----------



## vinayan (Apr 6, 2011)

game-freak said:


> then what about os win 7 costs 5800 hav 2 buy that also if i assemble my self


Do you really believe that the assembler buys you 5800 costing Win 7 ? Whatever way the assembler does it you can do also..there is no magic..


----------



## game-freak (Apr 6, 2011)

the assembling part will come later but for now the components i need are not in stock anywhere  in mumbai


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 6, 2011)

Not even on lamington road ???!!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 7, 2011)

@ game-freak

Buddy, If u wanna buy a genuine Win 7 OS, then go as u please..  but (a genuine suggestion) wud be to NOT fall for the assembler guy's dirty tricks, there are many assemblers who jus fool ppl around...

Consult here and myself as well as many of the guys here will help u to the max, there are TuTs, screenshots, videos of Win 7 installation online, its really easy, so do not worry buddy..


----------



## coolgame (Apr 7, 2011)

ya everyone has a first time


----------



## game-freak (Apr 7, 2011)

@ wizkid no not even at lamington i spoke 2 all possible retailers no one has the mother board and prime abgb is quoting i5 2500 for 12600 when i told him that the MRP is 10250 he told me that the extra price is because of the shortage of the processor these guys are cheating 
@ ashu the main issue buying the OS as it costs 5800 rs and if i use this 5800 rs 2 inc my config budget i could buy a GTX 570 instead of GTX560 ti is there a way that i could get the OS CD a bit cheaper or may b free of cost


----------



## coolgame (Apr 7, 2011)

download it.or tell ur friend to do it.write to a disc and install.i did mine the same way.do not buy even the pirated stuff cause they usually dont work


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 7, 2011)

^^

Well, is ur main concern that the OS u wanna install MUST be a legit (legitimate a.k.a original) .. ?? else everything gonna go haywire..???


----------



## coolgame (Apr 7, 2011)

if so then u r mistaken.mine has been running for more than a year n it is absolutely fine.just make a 50GB partition in ur HDD to be on the safer side


----------



## game-freak (Apr 7, 2011)

i dont hav any frnds in mumbai who has win 7 cd cant download it or write it as i dont hav a pc usin my phone to reply on forums any1 here who could help me out wth this situation
is there any here who has the original win 7 os who could copy it onto a cd n give me


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 7, 2011)

Original Windows7 is a genuine OS that means u have only one liscence for a PC. So, u cant install it on more than one PC. If u do that or burn it onto another disc its no longer genuine, its PIRATED.


----------



## game-freak (Apr 7, 2011)

not a problem with that if any one could provide me a copy of win 7 would be gr8


----------



## pritamk (Apr 7, 2011)

game-freak said:


> @ wizkid no not even at lamington i spoke 2 all possible retailers no one has the mother board and prime abgb is quoting i5 2500 for 12600 when i told him that the MRP is 10250 he told me that the extra price is because of the shortage of the processor these guys are cheating
> @ ashu the main issue buying the OS as it costs 5800 rs and if i use this 5800 rs 2 inc my config budget i could buy a GTX 570 instead of GTX560 ti is there a way that i could get the OS CD a bit cheaper or may b free of cost


@game-freak
i m also going to buy i5 2500k this week end
did u get the components u wanted?


----------



## game-freak (Apr 7, 2011)

@pritamk i am not getting MOBO which is ASUS P8H67-M-PRO, graphic card which is ASUS GTX560 Ti DC II TOP and the guys at lamington are over pricing the processor that is i5 2500 as there is a shortage of those they are pricing it at 12k and its available for 10250 at smc


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 7, 2011)

@ gamefreak : If parts are not available then wait a little ... 
A little delay is ok ... 
Coz theres no point paying 2k more for the same proccy that later gonna be there for 10k ... 

I my still had waited a nasty amount of tym ... ie : Till now !!! ... for Sapphire 6870 .. Lamongton guys didnt have it and one guy was asking for18k !!! 
But I waited ... Now maybe I`ll get 6950 in a month or two ... Fingers Crossed !!!


----------



## game-freak (Apr 7, 2011)

i guess i have 2 wait 4 smtime no point paying extra


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 7, 2011)

*www.bitfang.com/ProductList.aspx?CID=7wel8KXfLqg%3d&SEOType=L9HgxMAMmwA%3d&SchemeType=h4umoP5x0yc%3d


Guys why such a price difference here betwn the msi and sapphire cards ... Aroung 6k ... 
Nething special MSI has 2 offer apart from "Japanese Capacitors !!!" ????


----------



## game-freak (Apr 7, 2011)

@vizkid donot refer bitfang they are idiots they have priced everything according to them check the products carefully on their site everything is overpriced and the funny part abt bit fang is that on their website a i5 2500k is cheaper than i5 2500 check the price on their website 
at the price stated by then only a fool would buy components from their store they them selves dont know anything even i called them for a price quotation and i was shocked by the quotation they provided everything was over priced by atleast 500 to 1000 rs


----------

